# **another Bread Fatty And Misc**



## got14u (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the start to some of the Christmas eve festivities...One bread chorizo and American sausage and bacon gravy along with some smoked colby jack cheese. Chorizo was some I made along with most of everything else. I through in some jalaps diced up and some mushrooms for good measures. 
The second sausage fatty is potato sausage stuffed with a beat up chicken breast (flattened out)that was seared real quick. then we put some smoked colby jack in the middle,bacon strips and rolled..I didn't get a good roll on this one. I think next time I will not sear the chicken. It gives off outward pressure on the fattie.
biscuits out of their shell

rolled out and ready to go

Chorizo,onions,mushrooms,jalaps cookin away

smothered with the sausage,bacon gravy

all put together just need to roll

layed out and ready

all rolled up

chicken seared


Thanks for Lookin...and more to come


----------



## got14u (Dec 24, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the meat balls we are gonna have tonight also...This is a potato sausage some smoked pepper jack and smoked mozzarella pieces that will be in the inside. The sausage didn't want to come together so I added some powdered dextrose, pancake mix, and some bread and eggs...I will post some pics of the finished balls later.
Oh we also through some diced up jalaps and pickled jalaps in some to make them interesting..lol


----------



## meateater (Dec 24, 2009)

I gotta try that bread fatty, looks great.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking forward to another masterpiece.
Everything already looks great!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2009)

Man now that a new fattie the bread one is pure brillance. I like them bath and the meatballs sound like thay will be really good too. I cann't wait for the finish pics cause I want to see this one to the end. You know like at the dinner table with a knife and fork in front of me.


----------



## got14u (Dec 25, 2009)

Here are the done pics...the sausage and cheese balls were great ! The chicken breast inside the fattie was OUTSTANDING ! The bread fattie really flattened out this time do to putting the hot chorizo in it and rolling it with it hot. I also didn't have time to let it cool in the fridge like normal...It still tasted great. All in all these things with TAZ's bacon chowder recipe with a twist turned out great...A bonus was my mom making butter tarts from my dad's mom's recipe from the old country...oh my....any ways here are the pics and everyone have a Merry Christmas 

And SUPERMAN showed up as well

just out and after some butter and cheese sprinkled on top


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks Delicious to me....

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## got14u (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone...I'll have to say that the chicken breast really went well with the sausage. I am really surprised how well it tasted together.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like some good grub was eaten at your house. Hopefully superman was able to still fight the bad guys considering all the yummy food in his belly.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice spread!!! We should just start calling you Bread. I like that name for you I think! : )


----------

